# Are you kidding me?



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Can you believe this item is allowed on EBAY?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BADGE-HOLDER-KNIFE-Police-Investigator-Security-law_W0QQitemZ140023725850QQihZ004QQcategoryZ1403QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

you can probably by an equivilant to that at any police supply store...


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

They better have and ID card showing they're a Certified Systems Engineer!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, at least I got a nice crotch shot and a good read out of viewing the auction.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Badge holders are available to the general public, at any police uniform store. But some whacker could definitely go to town on ebay, that badge would look real from a distance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Crown-Victoria-P-O-L-I-C-E-2006-FORD-CROWN-VICTORIA-POLICE-INTERCEPTOR-P71-LOADED_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6227QQihZ009QQitemZ190025821561QQrdZ1
They could by this 2006 crown vic and look like CSP trooper, in 2003 or 04 they had a few of those shit brown crown vics rolling around. The public really cant tell the difference in MY's. That car also come with a Federal Signal siren box.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-Dual-Ultra-Talon-LED-Dash-Light_W0QQitemZ140024283564QQihZ004QQcategoryZ39636QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
mount this talon in the dash.

all that dude would have to do is get this crown vic with some added accessories readiley available on ebay, and flash his engineer badge.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Regardless, I reported it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Report that stuff ASAP like kttref did and the stuff gets removed.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Clicked on Link and this is what I got:

*This Listing Is Unavailable*

















































*This listing (140023725850) has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number. *
If the listing was removed by eBay, consider it canceled. Note: Listings that have ended more than 90 days ago will no longer appear on eBay.

*kttref* looks like someone might be listening!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

kttref said:


> Regardless, I reported it.


It worked, the item (whatever it was) is no longer available!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry just thinking of every ones safety.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> Sorry just thinking of every ones safety.


Job Well Done Kate !!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

kttref said:


> Sorry just thinking of every ones safety.


No sorry necessary, my post was meant to say "job well done"  
</IMG>


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ah, well thank you


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You people need to learn.. cut and paste...


----------

